

Russian Meteorite Fragment May Have Hit Lake - rquantz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2013/02/15/russian_meteorite_fragment_may_have_fallen_in_frozen_lake.html

======
lutusp
I hope the people in Chelyabinsk have the presence of mind to get a GPS
position on the hole before it freezes over and/or before the lake thaws later
this year, in advance of any recovery effort. Either eventuality would erase
the only present physical evidence of the meteor's underwater position.

